# CiCAR Review - Cabaiguan Guapos Junior



## svb

Cigar: Cabaiguan Guapos Junior
Size: 4 5/8 x 42
Country of Origin: Nicaragua
Wrapper: Ecuadorian Sun Grown
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Nicaraguan
Date of Purchase/Price/Location: 07/07/08 - $7.50 (Edwards Pipe and Tobacco)
Date of Burn/Time: 07/18/08 - 7:45-8:20am
Food Pairing: none
Drink Pairing: none

Prelight:
Smell: toasted bread, spice and nuts 
Construction: solid, smooth, VSG-style wrapper (not rustic though); nice pigtail cap!

Initial burn:
Flavor: There is a great deal of burning wood (cedar; oak) 
Draw: Medium (preferred)
Burn: Even with easy lighting

Mid-burn:
Flavor: The wood burn taste is throughout paired with bread and nuts and is reminiscent of licorice (mild hints)
Draw: Same
Burn: Even
Additional: Strong, firm ash that is black and white

End burn:
Flavor: Same as Mid-Burn down to the nub.

Overall:
Impression: This cigar is perfect RIGHT NOW...No need to age these beauties. This cigar is great for the commute or for those limited on smoke time.

Smoke Time: 35 minutes

Rating:
93 - Great short smoke, would buy a box for travelling purposes.

Thanks all...Might do another one at lunch...The sun was not cooperating as well for the early morning pics today!


----------



## mountchuck

Very cool. I love the Guapos and have been looking for great 30 minute smokes.


----------



## TAmichael

Very nice review Thanks!!!


----------



## jitzy

very cool I love those now get to a gas station your almost out of fuel


----------



## amateurke

jitzy said:


> very cool I love those now get to a gas station your almost out of fuel


:lol: :biggrin:
SVB; Great review, as always!!


----------



## tobacmon

Good job on the reviews there SVB--i enjoy the Cabaiguan line also--Thanks--

Light's On----Better Stop & Get Gas!!!!:huh:


----------



## ngetal

sounds yummy... I'll have to watch for a few of those


----------



## sseagle

SVB, another killer CiCAR review.. glad to see you found that skinny pedal too


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

your speeding


----------



## LkyLindy

Nice review-whose the photographer????

.......No don't tell me that you........


----------



## eggwhites

WOOHOO!!! an xB! White or silver? mines Orange =)


----------



## mhlatke

Gotta love the driving review! Sounds like a tasty li'l stick!


----------



## Cohibacigars

I love this smoke.


----------



## QiCultivator

How do you nub ones these in 35 minutes? Take me about an hour to smoke one usually. I don't consider myself a slow smoker.


----------



## hasanalo

I will love to try one of those, I will look for it!


----------

